# I was thanked more than that...



## soliloquy (Mar 4, 2009)

on my first introductry post, i was thanked like 6 times. and then again with my latest NGD post. my profile shows 16. yet my post count shows 2...whats up with that?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 4, 2009)

You mean your "Thanked: X"?


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 4, 2009)

yup, i mean thanked:x

you have more than 3 as well...


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's how many posts of yours have been thanked, not actual thanks


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 4, 2009)

oh. that would make more sense now. thanks


----------

